# Substitution for T-bar rows



## islandjock (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, what is an adequate subsitution for T-bar rows?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2009)

1-arm DB rows
standing 1-arm cable row
seated cable row
inverted row

patrick


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2009)

Any other kind of row...


----------



## Rookeek (Apr 28, 2009)

I use bent over rows with wide overhand grip..


----------



## islandjock (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you kindly, everyone, I think I'm going to give the seated cable row a shot


----------



## T_man (Apr 29, 2009)

islandjock said:


> Thank you kindly, everyone, I think I'm going to give the seated cable row a shot



It's great!


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 29, 2009)

i prefer bent over barbell rows with underhand grip


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> Any other kind of row...



that about sums it up.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are looking for a substitution for T-bars because your gym does not have a T-bar seat/machine, here is what I do because my gym has nothing in the form of a T-bar machine either.

The movement that I perform is probably closer to a bent over row, but allows for changing hand and wrist positions depending on the type of grip bar used.

I place a towel in one corner of the gym (so as not to bugger up the wall) and stick one end of an Oly bar in the corner/towel. I then slide a strap over the opposite end of the bar and load desired weights. I then slide a grip bar through the strap (I usually use a grip bar such as you would use for lat pulldowns). I use a Reebok step to stand on so when I extend my arms I'm not resting the weights back on the floor.

When beginning this movement I always bend my knees down further than I need to and arch the small of my back just a bit for proper form before bringing the weights off of the floor. My back is not parallel to the floor, but slightly angled at about 45 degrees. Form is important for these and make sure that your not using too much weight because your chest is not supported as would be with a T-bar machine.

I usually perform these wide grip followed by chin ups and then some CG seated rows or bent over DB rows.

The owner of the gym walked in on me the other day while doing these and she came over to ask me what I was doing. After explaining, I  now have her thinking about purchasing a T-bar machine. I can only hope!


----------



## Hench (Apr 30, 2009)

highpockets said:


> If you are looking for a substitution for T-bars because your gym does not have a T-bar seat/machine, here is what I do because my gym has nothing in the form of a T-bar machine either.
> 
> The movement that I perform is probably closer to a bent over row, but allows for changing hand and wrist positions depending on the type of grip bar used.
> 
> ...



Done it, put a hole in the wall, was asked never to do it again.


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2009)

highpockets - that's a great idea about the "step".

To the OP - how about Pendlay rows - those are awesome!


----------

